# Split/Queen help



## Driver (Feb 27, 2021)

Did 1 last look before I'm scheduled to buy a queen tomorrow 6/8 for a split from 5/6. Found about 40ish cells with eggs, 1 had 2 eggs in the cell and not all eggs were in the center of the cell. Couldn't find queen went frame by frame of course hive is packed making it harder for a newb. 

Think I have a queen or laying worker?

Should I cancel queen purchase?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

can you reschedule it for a couple days?
IF 40 eggs turn to 200 then you may be fine if 40 turns to 44 then maybe not.

so if laying worker then you would want the queen if the queen is fine then no so your question has 2 answers.
Best to go in and find the queen or lack of queen. in a pinch you can place an excluder on a deep over the hive and shake the frames one at a time. Normally LW eggs are not centered. so you have some good data but not conclusive.

GG


----------



## Driver (Feb 27, 2021)

Gray Goose said:


> can you reschedule it for a couple days?
> IF 40 eggs turn to 200 then you may be fine if 40 turns to 44 then maybe not.
> 
> so if laying worker then you would want the queen if the queen is fine then no so your question has 2 answers.
> ...


How long to give it before checking 2days?? I can pick up a queen pretty easily. I'm going to call off queen purchase.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

if it is easy to reschedule I would re check in 4-5 days then somewhat look for the centered eggs and how much she layed a day considering the first 40 you found.

Hard for a LW to center an egg. easy for a new queen to mess it up for a while , side of the cell and 2 or more eggs per cell. LW tends to be scattered, while a queen tends to be all cells in one area have eggs/larvae. none of these are certainties, just trends.

next time try to go in slow. light smoke , wait for 5 min then pop the lid go slow from one side to the other, looking the whole frame over for eggs and queen. heavy smoke and a lot of vibration may have her run and hide.

GG


----------



## Driver (Feb 27, 2021)

Gray Goose said:


> if it is easy to reschedule I would re check in 4-5 days then somewhat look for the centered eggs and how much she layed a day considering the first 40 you found.
> 
> Hard for a LW to center an egg. easy for a new queen to mess it up for a while , side of the cell and 2 or more eggs per cell. LW tends to be scattered, while a queen tends to be all cells in one area have eggs/larvae. none of these are certainties, just trends.
> 
> ...


Great thanks for tips, I'm still pretty clumbsy inspector at times. 

Good sign all the eggs were in the same area.


----------



## GovtMule66 (Jun 7, 2019)

Driver said:


> Did 1 last look before I'm scheduled to buy a queen tomorrow 6/8 for a split from 5/6. Found about 40ish cells with eggs, 1 had 2 eggs in the cell and not all eggs were in the center of the cell. Couldn't find queen went frame by frame of course hive is packed making it harder for a newb.
> 
> Think I have a queen or laying worker?
> 
> ...


We have used a method similar to this when trying to locate a hard to find queen. I will say it's not a guaranteed method but it has worked for us several times.


----------

